# Karate Kid XXX



## Bob Hubbard

Still a better love story than Twilight!


----------



## sfs982000

You mean you don't like sparkly vampires?????


----------



## Sukerkin

As I often proclaimed to my wife during the Twilight phase, vampires should only sparkle when the evil parasites are on fire :nods:.


----------



## Takai

This is certainly a different take on wax on/wax off.


----------



## sfs982000

Takai said:


> This is certainly a different take on wax on/wax off.



As well as "sweep the leg".


----------

